# Strange Food Habits



## billw (22 Dec 2020)

Hurrah for another random thread. This time - the peculiarities of your food likes and dislikes.

Mine:- 
1. I like almonds, but hate marzipan
2. I like cold tuna, raw or cooked, but can't eat it warm
3. I like salmon if it's smoked but not poached/pan fried/roast
4. I eat the gherkins in McDonalds


----------



## disco_monkey79 (22 Dec 2020)

LOVE gherkins - I recently found jars of gherkin slices in my local Tesco reduced to pennies a jar, and bought a load. They're nearly all gone.

- I quite like raw mushroom, but cooked mushroom has the flavour and consistency of a pencil eraser
- sweetcorn is the food of the devil. Apart from the dreadful taste, and a texture that puts my teeth on edge, why eat something that the human stomach can't digest. Horrific stuff.


----------



## Droogs (22 Dec 2020)

I love crinckle cut pickled beetroot but no other way. I only eat cornflakes if mixed in with a crushed wheatabix brick and full cream milk. Which is much better than Bubba, whom I shared a room and guard shift with for 3 months at Greenham Common, he only ate cornflakes with half a pint of cocoa-cola poured into the bowl


----------



## Sandyn (23 Dec 2020)

Droogs said:


> I love crinckle cut pickled beetroot


 Baxters??


----------



## Droogs (23 Dec 2020)

aye, how'd you guess that?


----------



## Trainee neophyte (23 Dec 2020)

Beetroot is weird. Without the vinegar it tastes like mud - why would you eat that? With vinegar, all is forgiven, but why not just drink the vinegar neat? We grow beetroot most years, and wonder why, most years. Very easy to grow, always successful, but what's the point?

Beetroot does actually taste pretty good in a yoghurt dip. Something like this: Greek Υogurt beetroot salad (a Greek delicacy)


----------



## clogs (23 Dec 2020)

summertime treat with the BBQ........
uncooked mushrooms and tomato sauce.....
horse radish source spread thinly on fresh bread with a few Tuna flakes....

on a cold day out Greek Chicken Gyros....as u cant get fish n chips....hahaha...


----------



## t8hants (23 Dec 2020)

Beetroot and cheese sandwiches - yum! Hate Marmite, love Twigletts - odd.


----------



## John Brown (23 Dec 2020)

Cucumber. Discs no, batons yes.
Used to wonder why, then the answer hit me one day.


Love beetroot, with or without vinegar.


----------



## Mdhazell (23 Dec 2020)

Sprouts, I prefer them raw but cooked will do


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Dec 2020)

Trainee neophyte said:


> Beetroot is weird. Without the vinegar it tastes like mud - why would you eat that? With vinegar, all is forgiven, but why not just drink the vinegar neat? We grow beetroot most years, and wonder why, most years. Very easy to grow, always successful, but what's the point?
> 
> Beetroot does actually taste pretty good in a yoghurt dip. Something like this: Greek Υogurt beetroot salad (a Greek delicacy)


Try pickling it with cinnamon.


----------



## billw (23 Dec 2020)

Raw beetroot grated onto salads is ok as long as you don't overdo it, but yes it tastes far better pickled. Mind you aren't gherkins nicer than cucumber too? And pickled onions?

The only thing not nicer when pickled is your liver.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Dec 2020)

Anyone who likes horseradish should try Smak Polish grated horseradish from Tesco - excellent and quite cheap.
For horseradish mustard, quite mild but wonderful - Tesco Polish horseradish mustard.


----------



## johnny (23 Dec 2020)

I once craved leaf greens for months. My neighbour used to bring round a Tescos shopping bag bulging with Spinach ever few days .

I'm a firm believer that the body tells us what it needs to balance out deficiencies in Minerals and Vitamins or balance the bodies PH.
Have you noticed that most of these cravings are essentially either very alkaline or acidic !


----------



## threedee (23 Dec 2020)

Pickled beetroot is disgusting, boiled/sweet is delightful.
Anything with vinegar is a definite no from me, the smell alone turns my stomach (salt and vinegar crisps, bleagh). Only exception is well done chicken/pork aspic cant be eaten without vinegar. Go figure. I do love pickles though. And sauerkraut.
Corn is evil. So are sweet potatoes.
What a hell is marmite anyway ? (i know what it is  )
I love dill, especially dill flavored mayo and dill flavoured crisps, which is my absolute vice.
Not liking chicken on a bone, but love chicken in general.
Cant stand any soft fatty bits on meat dishes, but love salo (salted/smoked pork belly).
Cant stand paper bread, love proper dark rye breads.

I'm particular to eastern european/baltic cuisine, so i would rate high as a culinary weirdo among UK/western food lovers. Bright pink colored cold vegetable soup, anyone ?  (Cold borsht).


----------



## flying haggis (23 Dec 2020)

disco_monkey79 said:


> - sweetcorn is the food of the devil. Apart from the dreadful taste, and a texture that puts my teeth on edge, why eat something that the human stomach can't digest. Horrific stuff.


----------



## xraymtb (23 Dec 2020)

disco_monkey79 said:


> - sweetcorn is the food of the devil. Apart from the dreadful taste, and a texture that puts my teeth on edge, why eat something that the human stomach can't digest. Horrific stuff.



That's another misrepresented/understood 'fact'. The human body digests sweetcorn just fine but has no way to break down the outer cellulose cells - so if you swallow it whole it may well reappear at the other end, but as long as you chew your food, the body digests it just fine and gains quality nutrition from doing so.


----------



## gregmcateer (23 Dec 2020)

My bro got sick of chucking out broccoli stalk, so we experimented. Found a good way is very thinly sliced disks used for dipping in eg houmous/hummus, (please don't open up the h/h argument ), along with carrot sticks and peppers.


----------



## disco_monkey79 (23 Dec 2020)

xraymtb said:


> That's another misrepresented/understood 'fact'. The human body digests sweetcorn just fine but has no way to break down the outer cellulose cells - so if you swallow it whole it may well reappear at the other end, but as long as you chew your food, the body digests it just fine and gains quality nutrition from doing so.



Yeah, I know - but I used to like annoying my ex (who loved sweetcorn) by saying it.

It's still revolting, though.


----------



## D_W (23 Dec 2020)

Hate all condiments and creamy foods. Love ghost pepper flakes. Hate vinegar, but love a dill spear with a cheeseburger (can't stand it without the burger, though). Love sweet foods, hate hate hate sweet wines and champagne.


----------



## D_W (23 Dec 2020)

Love most berries as a fruit, but hate berries in baked goods or pretty much flavoring anything.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (23 Dec 2020)

Some decidedly peculiar people on here - although I would be unable to claim my own tastes were any less bizarre.

However there is apparently quite a strong genetic component in food preferences - it may have been fundamental to survival in times gone by. 

Do those with a Viking heritage prefer more fish and preserved foods vs (say) those in the Dordoge who only had access to beef or wine? Probably being overly simplistic.


----------



## Phil Russell (24 Dec 2020)

Summer (pressure) cooked beetroot is superb, with young leaves eaten as spinach or raw as salad leaves. As autumn progresses and beetroot are much larger, try them roasted with the potatoes and parsnips. Very nice. 
A 'pan fry' of choritso (?) sausages, beetroot, parsnips, celeriac, red peppers and chillies is excellent.
Cheers, Phil


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Dec 2020)

Trainee neophyte. Beetroot was always meant to be pickled. I agree, without the vinegar it isn't very nice. Similar can be said for Stilton. It stinks to high heaven, but oh what a taste; especially with a glass of Taylor's Port. I guess it's down to taste in the end. Wouldn't do for all of us to like the same things. Yum-yum foŕ Christmas!

John


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Dec 2020)

disco_monkey79 said:


> Yeah, I know - but I used to like annoying my ex (who loved sweetcorn) by saying it.
> 
> It's still revolting, though.


Sweet corn? All that corn-syrup! It has to end up somewher; as fat. Usually around your internal organs and hips. It's poison.

John


----------



## D_W (24 Dec 2020)

disco_monkey79 said:


> Yeah, I know - but I used to like annoying my ex (who loved sweetcorn) by saying it.
> 
> It's still revolting, though.



Love the sweet corn. But by the time it's in a can like that, it's usually allowed to grow a bit overripe so that the size is bigger. It looks better, but the corn is less sweet, and the casing is harder.


----------



## doctor Bob (24 Dec 2020)

Baked apple or bananas ............ just odd texture.
Porridge, raw with cold milk fine...... boiled up and mushy horrible.
Horlicks, no.

I have a shocking sense of smell and taste, my wife reckons I've had covid for the past 30 years.


----------



## D_W (24 Dec 2020)

Bananas pretty much ruin everything they go in, but great by themselves.


----------



## Davey44 (24 Dec 2020)

t8hants said:


> Beetroot and cheese sandwiches - yum! Hate Marmite, love Twigletts - odd.


I'm with you brother! These johnny-cum-latelys know nothing of fine cuisine!


----------



## billw (24 Dec 2020)

t8hants said:


> Hate Marmite, love Twigletts - odd.



Me too!


----------



## Davey44 (24 Dec 2020)

Think of your tastes as ESOTERIC rather than odd!


----------



## gregmcateer (24 Dec 2020)

Greatest export from US?
PBJ sandwich. Crunchy, obvs
Sounds horrific, but peculiarly more ish


----------



## Nigel Burden (24 Dec 2020)

Can't stomach eggs, boiled, fried, poached or scrambled, but I like many foods that contain eggs.

Nigel.


----------



## xy mosian (24 Dec 2020)

Plus one for the Cheese and Taylors. Being a Yorkshire lad, cheese and Christmas cake, and for a quick snack cheese and jam sandwich.
Have a quiet and peaceful time all. 
xy


----------



## TRITON (24 Dec 2020)

Bran flakes with hot milk and plenty of sugar.
During my travelling adventures I lived with some Gypsies and this was mine and their sons staple diet, we must have been on 3 bowls a day. But not the fancy Kellogg's ones, these were the cheapest own brand ones and for the life of me I can't find anything close now.
Needs plenty of milk though, too little and its like thick mush,.


----------



## Nigel Burden (24 Dec 2020)

Don't like fat generally, but I love beef dripping on bread, especially with the jelly at the bottom with salt and pepper.

Nigel.


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2020)

xy mosian said:


> Plus one for the Cheese and Taylors. Being a Yorkshire lad, cheese and Christmas cake, and for a quick snack cheese and jam sandwich.
> Have a quiet and peaceful time all.
> xy



It has just occurred to me that I have Christmas cake but no Wensleydale.


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2020)

I like mints, chewing gum, toothpaste, mint the herb. Cannot stand mint chocolate or mint ice cream. They are 2 of the main things I won't eat. The 3rd is vine leaves but I don't think I have had those prepared well the once I tried them. I do draw the line at some of the Asian delicacies like century egg but I am generally up for Tring most things, particularly if somebody local can guide me into the how to eat it and confirm that it is a good example of the food.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Dec 2020)

What's Tring?
I've never seen any point in Wensleydale - it seems a bit to me like Cheshire only worse.


----------



## Sandyn (25 Dec 2020)

About half a bar of dark chocolate with whole hazelnuts for breakfast. But found I can't eat it while wearing a half mask or cycling, especially cycling in lower temperature. It turns into a ball of fat.


----------



## Fidget (25 Dec 2020)

Bacon and marmalade on fried bread


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> What's Tring?
> I've never seen any point in Wensleydale - it seems a bit to me like Cheshire only worse.


"Tring" is trying!


----------



## billw (25 Dec 2020)

Fidget said:


> Bacon and marmalade on fried bread



I'm going to have to experiment with this!


----------



## Droogs (25 Dec 2020)

@billw try this as well, crispy smoked bacon and mushy banana. A fave from my childhood in South Africa


----------



## rafezetter (25 Dec 2020)

Love liver pate, even the Ardenne chunky stuff - actual liver is abhorrent.
Celery is abhorrent, it just is.
Like aniseed flavor - cannot stand Fennel
Celery is still abhorrent, it just is.
Not massively enamoured of Gherkins and will generally pick them out, but really like Picallilli, tartar sauce, and a bunch of other things I know have Gherkins in and I don't pick them out even when I can see them.
I really don't like Celery.
Don't like Swede - but I like "Potch" (swede and carrot mashed together).
Same here for Marmite and twiglets (hate the former, love the second)

Ohhh century eggs - yummy - my Cantonese friend at boarding school got me onto those, ok they were not quite century eggs, but had still been steeped in really good Soy sauce for some time, incredibly salty though.


----------



## Nigel Burden (26 Dec 2020)

It's strange how your tastes can change over the years. I used to like celery, but I'm not so keen now.
As a child I liked eggs, now they turn my stomach, especially as my daughter eats them, almost coddled with the whites still runny.

Nigel.


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Dec 2020)

Don't forget. If it's Cadbury's then it's now American chocolate, which always did seem 'gŕeasy' to me. Ughhh!

John


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Dec 2020)

rafezetter said:


> Love liver pate, even the Ardenne chunky stuff - actual liver is abhorrent.
> Celery is abhorrent, it just is.
> Like aniseed flavor - cannot stand Fennel
> Celery is still abhorrent, it just is.
> ...




Not a fan of celery or liver 
But love the pate in my Beef Wellington and like a stick of celery with a ham Sarney.


John


----------



## NikNak (26 Dec 2020)

Sausage and marmalade samich  saw a young lad on jim'll fix it donkeys years ago (yeah i know ... i must've been 15-16 at the time), they 'fixed it' for him to order sausage and lime marmalade sandwich at the Dorchester (or some other swanky eatery) i liked the look/sound of it, tried it, omg deeelish. Everyone says "bleurrgghhh...." but when i ask 'do you like Chinese sweet and sour.? same thing just in a handy bread package 

Like all beans except broad beans 

Mint sauce on everything 

Dark chocolate has to just melt in the mouth, dont crunch it euwww....


----------



## treeturner123 (27 Dec 2020)

Love Cheese but why add all these odd things to it:-
Cheese with Cranberries or sage or figs or onions or any fruit: it's just WRONG. Chives, just about OK

Beetroot ; Roast it and serve with roast beef, lovely, it's probably the horseradish sauce that helps.

Phil


----------



## billw (27 Dec 2020)

Benchwayze said:


> Don't forget. If it's Cadbury's then it's now American chocolate, which always did seem 'gŕeasy' to me. Ughhh!
> 
> John



Might be American owned but the recipes haven’t changed. Try a Hershey’s bar and you’ll soon see the difference!


----------



## JandK (27 Dec 2020)

Love any lamb dish but not with mint. Prefer my meat fatty and the less cooked vegetables with it the better, salad is much nicer
Crispy bacon in half an avocado.
Proper South African made biltong.


----------



## Suffolkboy (27 Dec 2020)

Benchwayze said:


> Trainee neophyte. Beetroot was always meant to be pickled. I agree, without the vinegar it isn't very nice. Similar can be said for Stilton. It stinks to high heaven, but oh what a taste; especially with a glass of Taylor's Port. I guess it's down to taste in the end. Wouldn't do for all of us to like the same things. Yum-yum foŕ Christmas!
> 
> John



Raw beetroot sliced finely served alongside kippers, toast and poached eggs. No vinegar necessary.


----------



## Suffolkboy (27 Dec 2020)

treeturner123 said:


> Love Cheese but why add all these odd things to it:-
> Cheese with Cranberries or sage or figs or onions or any fruit: it's just WRONG. Chives, just about OK
> 
> Beetroot ; Roast it and serve with roast beef, lovely, it's probably the horseradish sauce that helps.
> ...



Here talks a man of taste.


----------



## Ozi (27 Dec 2020)

Part boiled sliced beetroot fried in garlic butter. Used to cook the center rib of spinach leafs this way at the end of the season when they were getting a bit woody dropped in a slice of part cooked beet by accident been cooking it like that for 40 years now.


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Dec 2020)

Suffolkboy said:


> Here talks a man of taste.


Taste. For which there is no accounting. That's the trouble with taste. It's in the hands of too many people.

Lol!

John


----------



## Andy Kev. (27 Dec 2020)

Take a bowl and put in it yoghurt, sour cherries out of a glass and oat flakes.

Yum.


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Dec 2020)

Fattening! Too much starch!
Lol!

John


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Dec 2020)

Suffolkboy said:


> Here talks a man of taste.


And with cauliflower!


----------



## picsnbits (28 Dec 2020)

Cheese and marmalade sandwiches or cheese and raspberry jam but cheese and strawberry doesn’t seem to work.


----------



## Doris (29 Dec 2020)

I eat ketchup and BBQ sauce straight out the bottle.....


----------



## t8hants (29 Dec 2020)

Does anyone still drink OXO, I love a hot mug of the stuff?


----------



## Nigel Burden (29 Dec 2020)

t8hants said:


> Does anyone still drink OXO, I love a hot mug of the stuff?



Occasionally.

Nigel.


----------

